# Buying a new tv



## Finian (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a galaxy j7star with amazon prime. Which type of tv (roku,amazon) or what subscriptions or streaming services will I need to watch espn?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you asking about a TV? Or a "watching TV over the internet" device (such as Apple TV or Amazon Fire Cube)? Or both? Or something else?


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSG!!

It sounds like you want to know which streaming service will provide ESPN? There are several. Either a Roku or Amazon TV stick will allow you to use Sling, Hulu Live or others. See this web site:
https://www.killthecablebill.com/tv-channels/espn/


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

_ I prefer PlayStationVue Elite as it has a plethora of sports channels.

_


----------



## Gr3iz (Mar 9, 2009)

I actually started with them. I switched to Sling when they jacked their prices by over 25% (I forget how much). More recently I switched to Hulu Live TV because I can't always rely on my antennae to pull in local stations. I get the few sports stations I need for my racing (FS1 and NBCSN).


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

We have had only a $5 increase while we have been on PSVUE. I probably don't watch a 10% of the channels but I do love my college football and this fits the bill. It has pretty well been bulletproof except for a boo boo yesterday morning for a short time. My bedroom TV where I watch my games is probably dormant for over 6 or 7 months of the year. With Hulu, Neflix, Acorn and Prime I have plenty to watch.

We are lucky to be in one of the markets where they have the Big 4-ABC, NBC. CBS and FOX.


----------

